# Finding a club locally



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Where could I find a club locally? I live in Daytona Beach and would love to go watch some schutzhund and see if its the right thing for me and Diesel.

I searched in google but nothing turned up....


----------



## Jason_Sidener (Sep 22, 2005)

Florida USA Clubs:

German Shepherd Schutzhund Club of SW-Florida, Inc.
Monika Wilson 
8366 Cook Drive
North Ft. Meyers, FL 33917
239-823-9683 
Hundesport SchH Club of Florida
Martha Hunt
18389 Wayne Road
Odessa, FL 33556
813-391-7485

Spirit Working Dog Club
Ivan Balabanov
3206 Bruton Road
Plant City, FL 33565
813-707-1293

Iron Dog Schutzhund Club 
Anita Gard 
15897 NW HWY 464B
Morriston, FL 32668
904-880-6171 
Affiliate Clubs
New or Forming Clubs in Florida

Tampa Bay Working Dog Club
David Cobb
5755 Bob Smith Avenue
Plant City, FL 33565
813-986-0416 

Link to Florida DVG clubs:
http://www.dvgamerica.org/kgsouthe.html#FL


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Plant City, Odessa, and Ft. Myers are no where near daytona. The only ones close I think is SCO (schutzhund club of orlando).


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

And just because there is a club locally, still check out all that you can.

There are 5-6 clubs in our area in Nashville (north and south); Gabor works dogs in Indy (4 hours away). There are multiple helpers and a normal size club.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

So there is one in Orlando! I must have missed it when I was looking lol. I found another in Sanford too which is closer for me. 

Thanks for your help!

I still am not sure if this is something I would like for Diesel so I wanted to go watch one and see it for myself first.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

A lot of time the contact address is nowhere near where they actually train. And the contact person may know of someone closer.

You may want to check DVG's website also for Florida clubs.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

There is also Space Coast Schutzhund Club which I *think* is somewhere over not too far from Daytona. I'm having a hard time finding any info online for them however...they are mentioned on SCO's website. They might know how to get in touch with them for you. 

http://www.schutzhundcluboforlando.org/news.htm

Here is also DVG's website
http://www.dvgamerica.com/kgsouthe.html


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Remember - it's not just how close the club is.

Just like obedience traininers, there are good AND bad Schutzhund clubs and trainers.

I am going to be checking out a club that is about an hour drive from us. They come highly recommended.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Check out the ambiance of the clubs as well, prior to joining. You want a club that works together – these are people that you will be around for a while. No matter what level. That is why we like OG Indy and Volunteer SCH club. No attitudes and everyone works together. 

The club needs to decide on new members – you want to avoid people that will disrupt the club later on down the line.


----------

